
Node.js APIs on AWS – the Pros and Cons of Express versus Serverless - wwood
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/node-js-apis-on-aws-the-pros-and-cons-of-express-versus-serverless-a370ab7eadd7
======
officialchicken
What about the return on investment?

6+ man-months of engineering at 100-120k/yr. (you used the term 'us' so the
expense may be higher) to save $100/mo seems to have an ROI between 41.66667
and 100 years. I'm assuming deployment and testing complexity costs are
equivalent, the new expenses you've mentioned, e.g. logging, are the same,
etc. If you only worked on this for say, 10% of your time, that's still at
least 4.1 years to make the ROI.

There must have been some serious savings or other issues that aren't
indicated or mentioned in the article for this to make sense.

